# Batch-Shutdown



## zippir (1. April 2004)

Ich möchte nachts die PCs automatisch neustarten. Am Besten mit einer Batch. Mit shutdown.exe geht es. Aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Neustart zu unterbinden, wenn ein User sein Profil nichr abgemeldet hat. 

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Erpel (1. April 2004)

Das mit dem Neustart versteh ich zwar nicht ganz, aber so mach ich es, und der startet nie neu:

```
set osh = wscript.CreateObject("wscript.Shell") 
osh.Sendkeys "^{ESC}{UP}{ENTER}{HOME}{DOWN}{ENTER}"
```
Das in den Texteditor einfürgen und unter *.vbs abspeichern. Kann dann beliebig gestartet werden (Taskplaner, batch script oder auch von Hand *g*)


----------

